# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Moja ponuda za doprinos ako ikad zatreba ono sto ja mogu dat

## Anita-AZ

Negdje sam vidjela prijedlog da ponudimo svoje znanje Udruzi ako bi moglo biti od koristi.
Ja pojma nemam bi li mogao biti od koristi moj posao, ali evo za svaki slucaj, ako netko dobije kakvu ideju, ja sam na raspolaganju.  :Smile: 

Ono sto nudim je ako je potrebno za neku spicu ili nesto ili ako cete snimati ne znam edukativne cd-e i slicno, glazbu za porod, ma tko zna sto ce vam/nam sve jos pasti na pamet... znaci ako treba ikakva glazba bilo vec nesto moje skladano ili ako je potrebno nesto skladati po "narudzbi", ja sam tu! 

Moje podrucje je orkestralna filmska, vecinom instrumentalna glazba. Naravno da tu nije granica. Sad trenutno radim s covjekom na pop/rock projektu i dajem se u to kao i u sve drugo.

Znaci, kad se trazi nesto emotivno, duboko.... tu sam ja. Na mom web site-u su neke od mojih starijih stvari, ali dovoljno da otprilike imate u vidu o cemu pricam. 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Takoder, moj kucni studio je na raspolaganju za (vrhunsko) snimanje vokala i akusticnih instrumenata. Nije velik tako da nije za bend, vec za takva pojedinacna snimanja, ali stvarno s besprijekornom opremom.

Pa evo.

Sto jos znam? Hobi mi je slikanje. Ako ce trebat oslikavati nesto negdje... mozete me pozvati.  :Smile:  
Imam iskustva oko organizacije i sredivanja interijera (ukljucujuci zidarske poslove... hehe... ) kako smo vec 2 stana sredivali, naucila sam svasta, tako da smo ja i zidari i keramicari pravi kompici.   :Laughing:  

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Na koje se jos nacine moze pomoci Udruzi i podrzati je u njenom radu?

----------


## Ancica

Super Anita!  Obavezno ti se javimo ako nam nesto slicno zatreba  :Smile:   Puno hvala.

----------


## Felix

> Na koje se jos nacine moze pomoci Udruzi i podrzati je u njenom radu?


pa mozes se recimo uclaniti u udrugu i pomoci oko konkretnih akcija, npr za porode ako te ta tema zanima   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

ili, npr., farbati stolariju u Rodinom gnijezdu!

----------


## Mukica

joooj super  :D  :D  :D 
dobro nam dosla.. sigurno ce se nac kakav poslic za tebe!!!

----------


## Anita-AZ

> ili, npr., farbati stolariju u Rodinom gnijezdu!


Obozavam farbanje!  :D Cim bebica bude mogla biti malo samostalnija, stizem na posao!  :D 

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

A kako se uclanjuje u Udrugu? Gdje, sto i kako i ima li smisla to napraviti sad kad necu moci doprinosit puno jer sam "jako trudna"  :Laughing:  i jos kad se beba rodi i sve.... Ili mogu nesto raditi i ovako od doma?

A kako bi konkretno mogla pomoci oko poroda? 

Ako postoje linkovi negdje s odgovorima na ovo sto pitam, nemojte se ljutiti!   :Love:

----------


## Bubica

naravno da se mozes i sada uclaniti u Udrugu, ima puno posla i puno se toga može napraviti od doma...

Ima na portalu pristupnica koju treba ispuniti i poslati mailom i onda sve po redu doznaš...

----------


## Mukica

evo par linkova:

O Udruzi RODA

Aktivni projekti

Pristupnica




> Sukladno *Statutu Udruge* podupirući članovi udruge mogu postati sve poslovno sposobne fizičke osobe, građani Republike Hrvatske i stranci, koje dostave pristupnicu i suglasne su s *Vizijom Udruge* te plate članarinu. 
> 
> *Pozdravljamo sve vas koji ce te se prepoznati u Rodinoj Viziji i akcijama Udruge te pozeljeti postati njezinim clanom tj. clanicom.* 
> 
> Roda trenutačno okuplja oko 200 volontera i otvorena je i za Vas. 
> 
> Ispunjavanjem pristupnice i placanjem clanarine postajete podupiruci clan, a odluku o prijemu u redovno članstvo Udruge donijeti će Upravni odbor ukoliko je osoba tijekom odredjenog razdoblja aktivno sudjelovala u radu Udruge. 
> 
> Članarina se plaća za kalendarsku godinu i iznosi 100 kuna. Drugi član iste obitelji ima popust od 40%. 
> ...

----------


## Mukica

Hop!

Anita... ajde nam malo, ak ti se da, ispricaj kaj se sve izdesavalo od kad si se uclanila...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Evo, s velikim delayom da odgovorim.

Kad se vratim unazad i pogledam svoj entuzijazam, želju da sudjelujem, iznimno oduševljenje sa vama, radom Udruge, nekim članicama..... baš mi je žao što nisam realizirala svoje ondašnje planove i ideje. Što se dogodilo? Hm... beba je porasla, kroz dan je ostajalo vrlo malo vremena i utrošeno je na moj posao kojemu nikad kraja. Sada je stvar (zvana životni tempo) još "gušća" i nikako pronaći taj vremenski prostor za nešto drugo.  :/ 

U više od godine dana sve što sam napravila jest natjerala Edo Maajku da nam radi jingl...  :Laughing:  , bila na 5za5 i jednoj rasprodaji, napravila ponešto plakata i jedne upute za maramu. Ako je bilo još nešto, zaboravila sam. 

Uglavnom, premalo aktivnosti da se osjetim poistovjećena s Udrugom, no, pred nama su godine u kojima će se sve to poprimiti drugačiji oblik. Da su sve članice poput mene, Udruga nikad ne bi napravila ovoliko koliko je.... stoga hvala vam i eto ja... podupirem i dalje... a volonterstvo mi je čak na 5. mjestu u listi prioriteta _(obitelj, posao, edukacija, prijatelji...).._. pa vjerujem da će doći na red vrlo brzo.

 :Love:

----------


## slava

> U više od godine dana sve što sam napravila jest natjerala Edo Maajku da nam radi jingl...



Da si samo ovo napravila, bilo bi jaaako puno  :Love: . Kako je meni taj jingl odličan i baš me razveselilo kad sam čula da je Edo u svom stilu to odradio za Rode.

----------

